# Predator 13 transducer mount?



## BWO (May 10, 2013)

Hi All-
I'm finally upgrading to a "real" fishing yak from my POS recreational one! It's scheduled for delivery later this week and I need some advice: 
The predator has a scupper designed specifically for Humminbird transducers but I've just found out that the mounting kit runs $80- that's d*mn near what I was hoping to spend on the fish finder itself! 
Also I was looking at the Lowrance mark 4 and might go with that. Will that fit the scupper mount?

Anyone out there with a Predator who can point me in the right direction? 
Or any recommendations on a good FF set up for a yak?

Thanks


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Do you have Facebook? If so look up "old town predator owners group" tons of info and different setups on there.


----------



## BWO (May 10, 2013)

I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

BWO i just bought a lawrance scupper mount for my Lure 10 and it will not work with the way the scuppers are in the hull. Now I have to send it back which is always a pain so be sure to check with someone who has actually done it before ordering parts. Good luck


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

I have the Predator 13. I too was a little turned off with spending $80 especially when half the kit you don't need. I did one install using plastic pipe but was not happy with it because it stuck out a little. If your handy with nuts and bolts theirs really not much to it to make the mounting bracket. Since it will probably be the last kayak I will ever need I bit the bullet and bought the kit. I have a hummingbird fish finder and like the way the transducer sits in the scupper mounting area in a rubber boot. It cant be hit or scraped. I would call up hummingbird and see if you can just order the mounting kit without the bag and the wiring harness. Hummingbird is the same company that makes the Predator. That should knock it down to $39. There are lots of ways to install it but since all I do is kayak fish I went for the factory install kit. Your other brand transducer will fit but might stick out a little and will have to be retrofitted. The hummingbird will fit perfect with the kit.


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

And by the way. Join the Old Town Predator Owners Group. I'm a member there. A lot of good information on rigging. We tend to rig way more than what we really need. You'll get some good ideas and see what really works.


----------



## BWO (May 10, 2013)

Parrothead, I hear you- this will probably be my last kayak purchase too (that's the plan anyhow), so going with the factory kit may be the way to go. Pay top dollar for the boat then skimp on outfitting it? hmm...

On the other hand I found this simple (and cheap) method I might play with, I have all the parts in my basement already so why not?;

http://predatorkayakowners.com/forums/topic/old-town-predator-humminbird-788-sonar-install/


----------



## BWO (May 10, 2013)

Eyecatcher- I'm not that familiar with how the scuppers are on the lure 10. The Predator 13 has one scupper designed specifically for a HB transducer- kind of recessed deeper into the hull than the normal scuppers. I'm new at this and don't how different the Lowrance is or how it will fit.


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

When you get your kayak open the hatch and check around the transducer scupper area from the inside. They had some problems with a crack transducer scupper tube. Mine was fine. The hulls have a lifetime guarantee. They will just get you another one. The scupper areas on all SOT kayaks are the weakest part. Be careful when retrofitting as not to crack this area. I bought mine from a dealer on ebay and got a real good deal and was 99% rigged with rod holders and tracks. All I had to was buy a fish finder. Since I spent that much I figured whats a extra $80. lol It will probably be the last one I will buy. I have three total in my fleet. You'll love the kayak. It has to be the most comfortable and angler friendly kayak I ever paddled...


----------

